# Check out this fish



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Is it deformed flathead or a flannel (flathead channel hybrid) ha ha.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like some kind of hybrid.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a flathead with a deformed mouth. Very cool catch man, thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

seeing how the front of his head comes to a "point", and the fact it has an overbite makes me think its a hybrid.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

maybe you should send these pics to odnr. They might have an answer or would like to know of it atleast. very cool though


----------



## elyfishingmaster (Sep 3, 2004)

that is pretty cool where was that caught at?


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

looks cool.the overbite looks like a channel.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

probably a birth defect


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Channels and flatheads cant interbreed. Its likely some sort of birth abnormality.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just a deformed mouth. Happens very commonly in muskie also.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Milton Trautman suspects Flathead/Channel/Blue Catfish Hybrids in his "FISHES OF OHIO" book. Cool fish/pictures, none the less!


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

It was Caught in the Maumee. I figured it was a deformed fish but thought it would be funny to call it a flannel,LOL.


----------

